# Am I kidding myself



## Colin B (8 Feb 2014)

Thought I'd ask those in the know if I'm kidding myself or being a tool and gonna kill myself . Thing is I'm 48 and returning to cycling , but after I've built up a bit of stamina and fitness I'd love to maybe do some single track and work my ways up to boy cing over rocks and trees at mad speeds maybe even leave the ground here and there . Basically I'm a big kid at heart and the idea of racing round getting covered in mud appeals to me so my question is am I now too old and should I stick to riding on canal paths and stop being a silly old sod


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2014)

its been said many times on cycle chat that growing old is compulsary........growing up , is not 

go for it


----------



## gelfy666 (8 Feb 2014)

im 42 and just started cycling again, recently did the Marin Trail in Wales loved the decents through the trees etc..... its just the climbs at our age lol.


----------



## Colin B (8 Feb 2014)

Always been my mantra has that rash even though my wife says I should really start growing up , hills yeah gelfy they may be a problem , but I figured it's gonnanbe so much fun tear arsing down em I won't care . I parked up to eat my butties at Clayton vale and saw this lad speed down the end of a black run covered in mud head to toe and I was hooked and thought I will do that one day


----------



## surfdude (8 Feb 2014)

i am 47 and got into mtb again 2 years ago with the same thought . take it steady and get some experience then go nuts . only thing i will say is the falls seem to hurt more and take longer to get over . they are well worth the pain as you know your pushing yourself to your limit . if you can go out with someone and get them to show you a few routes first and get some tips off them will help with your confidence . have fun my friend .


----------



## goody (8 Feb 2014)

I'm 47 and getting into MTBing more than ever, did it a bit years ago but everything is so much better now. Decent brakes and suspension etc. And if you know where to go some amazing trails to ride. The two fellas I ride with are 20 years younger than me and we are all at about the same pace. Go for it you only live once!


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2014)

I am a number 58 still playing in the mud.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Feb 2014)

Mate of mine is in his 60's and still rides a full susser round the quantocks.


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Feb 2014)

If you want to do it and are able to do it, then age should not be a barrier.


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Feb 2014)

Oh good god no (though don't know how much this reply will help as I'm not in the know )

Why do I mtb? Because I can. Because I enjoy it. Because it's good for me. Because it takes me to places I call beautiful. Because it's a de-stresser. Because it reminds me so much of being younger. Because it's just plain fun.

Am I as fast as an 18 year old racing whippet? No, in fact I'm really slow. Can I do 10 feet drop offs? Not on your life. In fact, I have a suspicion I'm probably one of the most unskilled riders on this board. But I don't care. Go out and mtb before you feel old. And I'm in my late forties; just ride to your comfort level.

Would love to hear how you get on Colin. Get out there you silly old sod -before you fall in a bloody canal.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Feb 2014)

Go for it. I'm 43 and whilst most of my miles are on the road, I do enjoy a blast around the trails.


----------



## Colin B (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone , I suppose I was a little apprehensive as the wife keeps saying when you end up in traction and why would anyone want to jump off well you get the gist . Me I'm all for chucking myself round a trail screaming like a girl


----------



## Mojonaut (9 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> I am a number 58 still playing in the mud.




same here


----------



## Cubist (9 Feb 2014)

50 here. Google Great Rock skills courses. He does a course called "jumping for dads" at Gisburn. In fact he also does all sorts of courses for all levels of rider, which may well bypass all the pain of falling off, or at least get it over with so you can get on and ride with confidence. 

Start off and ride some blue trail centres, they're a great way of building confidence and will give you a taste for singletrack and make you hanker for technical trails. Then ride some confidence boosters like Sherwoood Pines or Llandegla reds. No one is critiquing your riding but you, so go at the pace you want to and have fun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2014)

53, started re-cycling at 46. I have been doing a lot of roads and hybrid biking, as well as mountain biking touring, but now have a hardtail with front suspension, and that bike plasters a smile across my face every time I ride it. I grew up in a woodsy outdoorsy family, and find I reconnect with my past through mountain biking. I'm just another mountain biker, I'm not kidding myself about racing or anything, just enjoying the ride. I may be like Nigevy, less skilled but with a lot of elan.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Feb 2014)

My cycling has always been MTB based except for a couple of years commuting when I was a student nurse, aged 19.
I'm 50 and my health issues now exclude me from all but the lightest of (muddier the better!) trails now, but if I could, I'd still be doing it!!
If you are able, then I say, why not!


----------

